# Shelled black walnuts-any interest?



## Bluegrasslady

I have a couple of trees that I will be harvesting and I was just curious if this is something people would like to buy? Thanks in advance


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

In my area, black walnut trees are like weeds, I know a lot of people who sell them by the truckload to companies that buy them raw for a few cents per pound.


----------



## redneckswife

I know dad crushed some once to apply the oil for ringworm.

I'm curious what other uses could they be for:shrug:?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

To eat.
Make stain
Eat.


----------



## sss3

I would be interested. Someone was selling shelled pecans here last year. I think he did quite well.


----------



## Danaus29

Uses for black walnuts????? Um, eating, eating, eating, and yeah, eating! 

Bluegrasslady, nut meats or the nuts in the shell? If you're selling meats only I hope you have a better way of shelling them than I do. Takes me a couple days to get a pint jar filled. But I do only a few at a time when I have a few minutes here and there. Post your prices. Kind of hard to say yea or nay without prices.

I know of some people who would be interested but they will want to know prices before committing.


----------



## Bluegrasslady

They would be nut meats-remove from bag and bake or eat. As far as pricing probably 8.00/lb plus shipping whatever that works out to be. I will investigate that further. I'm not ready yet, we have a small amount we dehulled yesterday and are drying. It will be a couple of weeks before the majority of the nuts fall off the trees. It looks like there is some interest for sure so that's good. I will repost once we get going and actually have nuts available


----------



## Bret

Kicks these up a notch--

NestlÃ© Toll House Cookies
Seven Layer Cookie Bars
Chocolate Fudge.


----------



## redneckswife

Okay I feel like a dumby:bash:..we're talking about regular walnuts.

I was thinking Bluegrass lady was shipping the big green balls(husk and nut):teehee: that my dad makes me run over with my Jeep to crack.


I love me some walnuts. I've got Pecans flowing out my ears every year and walnuts would be a nice change.

I'll look on the Barter Board periodically to see if their posted, thanks!


----------



## luvrulz

Bluegrasslady said:


> They would be nut meats-remove from bag and bake or eat. As far as pricing probably 8.00/lb plus shipping whatever that works out to be. I will investigate that further. I'm not ready yet, we have a small amount we dehulled yesterday and are drying. It will be a couple of weeks before the majority of the nuts fall off the trees. It looks like there is some interest for sure so that's good. I will repost once we get going and actually have nuts available


Where in Kentucky are you??


----------



## Bluegrasslady

I'm in the russellville area. Where are you at?


----------



## shannondee12

Here in WV, we have our annual black walnut festival next week. I use them in everything, including canning them in syrup. We call them wet walnuts and they are delish on ice cream, pound cake, pancakes etc. We also dry can and freeze them but we have hundreds of trees on our property along with white walnut (butternut) and hickory nuts.


----------



## ldc

Bluegrasslady, yes, am interested! Lovely idea.


----------



## morninglory

Yes,yes and yes. I am interested in purchasing the shelled black walnuts.


----------



## DW

interested!


----------



## InHisName

yes here too, hurray for walnuts!


----------



## stamphappy

Yes, I'd be interested.


----------



## dhodge

I'd like a pound if you have any left!


----------



## Lindafisk

I would be interested in a pound or two, my mother has always talked about a cake her mother made with black walnuts in it and it would be so neat to give her the chance to make it! She's 83 and still going strong.


----------



## Karen

God bless anyone who can shell those things to sell. You deserve to make a fortune from them..LOL! We have 3 black walnut trees and we gave up after the first bucket on the first year we were here. Never will try again.


----------



## SLFarmMI

It's not that hard to shell black walnuts. The hardest part is getting the darn hulls off. We just hulled a wheelbarrow full today. They're drying right now. We'll either use a hammer and chisel to split them or cut them in half on the band saw. Saw something today that said they were going for $11 per pound.


----------



## toni48

I would love a lb.


----------



## luvrulz

Bluegrasslady said:


> I'm in the russellville area. Where are you at?


I am in Sulphur Well area, 2 miles from the Lighthouse Restaurant. How many pounds can I get? LOL


----------



## danarutan

What would you sell the hulls (to make a tincture) for?


----------



## Texasgirl

Would you add me to the list for buying the black walnuts please.


----------



## longhorngal

I have black walnut trees and they sure taste good but what a lot of work to shell them!


----------



## 1shotwade

Whow,so much to say about this!To start with walnuts are great and worth all the effort to get to the meat.I only saw one mention of butternuts. Once you taste butternuts you probably won't bother with walnuts. Take a walnut meat and soak it in a high quality butter and let dry. Now eat it. WHOW!! that's what you get with butternuts.Beginners won't be able to tell the trees apart but the butternut looks like an elongated walnut. The person that posted that reply should go into bus. selling butternut 'cause disease has killed them all off around here.
If y'all enjoy these nuts check with your locals and find out what is in your area.Here I can forage for walnut,(I wish butternuts also),hickory (3 different ones-one the size of walnuts),Chinkpin and cupover oak(acorns) are very low in tannin and eatable without the tannin wawshes,We have a northern pecan that produces at times(not really reliable),chestnuts,hazelnuts,beechnuts(they are great but so small we only snack on them under the tree while hunting or something),all the other oaks(but must wash out the tannins) use to make breads,meal. I'm sure i've missed some.
Now add to that mnative fruits ,pawpaws and persimmon,then of course add the berries,raspberry,blackberry wild strawberry dewberry,brambleberry gooseberry,elderberry wild grapes. I'm missing more I know. The point is this is all part of homesteading or just the things we were raised with.
You younger ones don't understand what life was like in the 50s with no tv,running water,telephones etc.This is what people did in the evening when it got dark and you couldn't work outside.You were working on homework or shelling peas or snapping beans or cracking nuts 'till the job was done or you fell asleep working.And this carried over to 1958 when we got our first tv($40 dollars in pennies saved for 8 years) Back then you didn't buy until you could pay.Even after that sitting watching tv your hands were always busy.If some of you had the chance to spend a week like we spent our whole life you would have a greater appriciation for what you have now.
Get out there in your local area. There's another whole world to enjoy! Have fun!Wade


----------



## trulytricia

Supermarkets around here used to sell black walnut ice cream. Was sooo good. Appears to be a thing of the past now. You'd be hard pressed to even find a young person that has ever had it.

Shelled you should get a really good price. And a little goes a long way as far as flavor.

People who are real Foodies and willing to try something unusual might buy.


----------



## dhodge

Bluegrass Lady I definetly want 2 lbs. If that is not being too greedy. Thanks I will pm you.


----------



## Danaus29

I had black walnut ice cream a couple days ago. Took some Breyers vanilla and dropped in a handful of black walnuts. Mmmmmm! Would have been better with Breyers hot fudge topping but I settled for Hershey's choc.


----------



## homemaid

We bag up about 70 hundred pound feed sacks full of these and dump them in the woods. I think they are horrible hard to get nut meats from. You deserve every penny you get for these....


----------



## romysbaskets

My Grandma was shelling old English Black Walnuts into her late 70's til she was a care giver for a family member. They used a hammer to break them after they were dried. She used to mail them out in bread bags...oh my were those good! She and Gramps always did hand work when they sat down in the evening. Grandma either sewed or shelled walnuts in front of the fire...I can still see that smile. It is hard work and I hope you sell all you can manage to shell!


----------



## scwit

Just so you know Hammons Products has people all over the region with hullers to take your walnuts to. I just talked to a guy that said if I had a couple of bushels he's hull them for a couple bucks. Took me 5 hours to hull and wash off a wheel barrow full. I'd be happy if I had to pay him $10 to hull them. Anyway they buy the nuts you bring in for a price of 13.90 per 100 pounds(after hulling). Not worth the time for me to sell them. This year up north here in IN we have had a huge bumper crop of black walnuts. We have several neighbors that have been dumping all theirs into a wooded area and I bet you could fill the back end of a pick-up with them. I just can't see myself cracking and cleaning that many walnuts though. Good luck with selling them-it is such hard work!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

They are about 13 cents a pound here too, I have an uncle who has sold several pick up truck loads so far this year.


----------



## scwit

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> They are about 13 cents a pound here too, I have an uncle who has sold several pick up truck loads so far this year.


So do you have any idea how much truckload he gets seems like it wouldn't be very much. I'm thinking like $30??


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I never have asked, but usually he has several 55gallon drum in the truck, all full, then all the available space around the barrels full. I would be willing to bet he gets $85 or more each time he takes a load.


----------



## LoonyK

Its best what the OP does and cracks them out and gets better money. We have a lot of walnuts here most years, but I only collect them for eating. I once counted there are around 40 hulled walnuts per a pound, so if hammons is paying 14 cents per pound, I would be better off with a lot less work by picking up 3 soda cans, which is 15 cents. hahaha


----------



## scwit

Well I just got back from the hullers. I had 2 bushels approx. and yielded 15-20 pounds that would be 10 bushels to hit 100 pounds. Gas out there in my truck would be $8 round trip. Now I wish I would've taken more out for personal use but oh well live and learn. I can still go pick up more for myself if I wanted.


----------



## Riverdale

I made a nut cracker out of a piece of flat steel (Â½"x6"x 1 foot long) and a half of a big C clamp that got damaged at work (the boss gave it to me :gaptooth: ). Have had it for a couple years, and my 10y/0 DD has no problem cracking black walnuts with it.

Our trees did not do good this year, but a neighbor hates 'em. He uses his lawn sweeper to pick them up. He puts them in boxes and gives them to us.
DW bakes alot during the winter last year we went through nearly 20$ of nut meats.

Maybe I'll have DW hull and sell (or hull, shell and sell if I can come up with a good mechanical system!) next year! :gaptooth:


----------



## Deeplines

Black walnut ice cream and Grape Nehi poured over the top is excellent. Haven't seen much of either one the last few years.


----------



## jazzy13

I would love a pound or 2 please let me know thanks


----------



## sidepasser

I would like two pounds please, just message me when you have them ready to ship.


----------



## jazzy13

I would like 2 lbs thanks


----------



## RideBarefoot

Please put me on the list when you are ready!


----------



## 355946

I would appreciate 2 lbs. thanks !


----------

